# Please HELP



## ashleyd (Apr 14, 2018)

My GP doesn't seem to think this interpretation alone warrants a referral to an endocrinologist. Thoughts?

I have had a sore throat for 10+ weeks, swollen lymph nodes in neck, low grade fever, fatigue, etc., strep/mono have been ruled out 2x have been treated w/ antibiotics/antivirals etc...no relief. I have been showing signs of a thyroid issue for years...blood work prior to this always says normal or borderline.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Im sorry you haven't been feeling well...

Did you have any blood drawn for labs? Thyroid labs?


----------



## ashleyd (Apr 14, 2018)

it was always borderline prior to this onset of "illness" in February.

I do have a positive ANA -- but the rheumatologist told me a year and a half ago it might be my thyroid poking through in an odd way.

I just had some updated blood work done yesterday as my last bloodworm was in Jan prior to this sickness onset.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Could you please post some thyroid lab's with ranges?


----------

